# How to scare hawk away?



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

A lady in SF emailed me last night about a baby outside of her office building, all previous babies taken by the local hawk. While we're trying to locate someone near SF to help out, she would like to know if there is anything she can place near the nest that will scare away a hawk but not the parents. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, if it were me, I would get the baby and raise it. If there is a history of hawks taking the babies in that area they'll wind up getting him too. JMO


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'd love to take him, I'm working on it. My car broke down pouring smoke for no apparent reason on Monday night, then checked yesterday, and they can't find out why. It is still running oddly (I took it ten minutes away to school last night) so I'm afraid to go too far. I've asked if she can bring it to me after she gets off work tonight and am waiting to hear. I have put orphaned feral babies with my foster-parent-pijies before but since being on here, I know it's important to quarantine, so how does that work with a new baby? I don't have time to be hand-feeding at the moment, I've got a bunch of things that will keep me away from the house for the next few days especially. If anyone has ideas on what they do when their birds are fostering orphaned ferals, please let me know. Gonzo and Benny will feed anything that squeaks, but I don't want to bring an illness into the flock. Maybe I'll post a new thread.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maryjane, don't really have a firm answer on the fostering bit. Usually, we are FIRM believers in quarantine but back in March when we got in all the babies and eggs we did put the eggs under our "keeper" pigeons and they did fine. I worried the entire time they raised them that we may have introduced something to the others but it was a risk we took.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

shoot it in the ass with a bb gun.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Good news, the woman and her boss were able to build a little structure around the baby and nest, and the mom and dad (dad was out of the picture for a few days), have both returned and are feeding the baby under the structure. Thanks for everyone's help, hopefully this will turn out good.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is great news. Thanks for letting us know.

Reti


----------

